# Is it normal for rat scratches to swell?



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

I went by the local PetSmart the other day and they the cutest boy rats there so I asked to hold one (yes I know this was probably a terrible idea). He was really skittish and climbed up my shoulder and tried to jump off. In the process he scratched my neck and the scratches swelled. It looked like I had 4 large mosquito bites on my neck and they were itchy and stung really bad. The area around them turned red and itchy as well sort of like a heat rash. This lasted for about an hour or so.

Is this normal? Is it possible that I could be allergic to rats? I was thinking about getting some for my birthday but if this is going to be my reaction to a rat scratch maybe it would be better not to. 

I'd like to add that I've had cats all my life so I'm no stranger to animal scratches (cat scratches do not do this to me). It just seems like a really weird reaction.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

The rats feet mightve have been dirty. Bacteria can do that. I would see if it happens again with a different, cleaner rat before you make the allergy assumption.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Some people are slightly allergic to rat urine. It's likely like anawelch said, that his feet were dirty with traces of urine on them and other nasty bits of bacteria on his nails, and it irritated the skin where it scratched into you. My boyfriend will occasionally get itchy swelling scratches like you said you had if he doesn't realize he was scratched and didn't wash it. We have antibacterial soap (very easy to find at almost any store, DIAL foaming soap is nice). Whenever you hold your rats, just wash wherever they climbed on you if your skin is sensitive. If they scratch you at all, be sure to scrub the scratch well with hot water and the antibacterial soap. I will usually put the soap right onto the scratch and use my fingernail and scratch the soap into the cut really well and then rinse with hot water for a few seconds. I almost never get irritated or infected scratches from them by doing this. Just be sure to wash well after getting a scratch and you will probably be fine to have your ratties in the future!


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

my girls always leave red scratches on me. they usually are slightly swollen on me but ive never taken much notice. just my skin, it always goes down the next day.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

If you have insurance to cover it, you can have an allergy test done and that will tell you conclusively.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

My rat scratches have always swelled like that... But I am allergic to them as well  I've heard on many people on the forum having the same thing; I think it's a sensitivity to their urine  

It's hard to say if you actually have an allergy ... 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

I think it's likely that I'm sensitive to the urine. It's not that I let the scratches fester they just swelled up like that within seconds. I immediately washed them and put anti-biotic cream on them but it took about an hour and a half for the swelling to go away.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's normal if you are allergic. Nothing else (minus a dirty cage like weeks without cleanin) should do that, such as hair and such. Rinsing it helps, as does wearing a hoodie when allowing rats to crawl over you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah thats true. My boys love climbing all over me so I always wear a hoodie.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, I get little bumps at scratch sites too. Nothing of consequence


----------

